# Phil Jackson to Sacramento Speculation Thread



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Jackson 



> SEATTLE - There is only one place left to look now, one obvious move to make, and that would be to locate Phil Jackson and convince him to coach the Kings.
> 
> Yes, Phil Jackson would be interested.
> 
> ...



My question is would you guys mind signing him or not?

I know that myself I would want him here right away. He's a HOF coach, with 9 rings, more playoff experiense than any current coach, and knows how to win. 

:whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Jackson*


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Jackson*

To me, I don't want him here...I just don't like Phil. 


I also read an article saying that Petrie plans to stay with the same coaching staff. I'm willing to give Adelman an extra year and see how he does.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Jackson*



Twix said:


> To me, I don't want him here...I just don't like Phil.
> 
> 
> I also read an article saying that Petrie plans to stay with the same coaching staff. I'm willing to give Adelman an extra year and see how he does.


We've given him enough. We the fans can't wait anymore. :laugh:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Jackson*

I highly doubt Phil will come to the Kings. But I wouldn't mind seeing him on our bench.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Jackson*



Pejavlade said:


> I highly doubt Phil will come to the Kings. But I wouldn't mind seeing him on our bench.


Yeah, I guess he never liked the kings so the chances are slim.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Jackson*



DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> We've given him enough. We the fans can't wait anymore. :laugh:


Probably some fans.  

I still want Adelman to stay for longer than next season. But if the team doesn't do well in the future, I'm all for getting a new coach. I don't think the Kings would have won 50 games this (past) season if Adelman wasn't our coach. 

Ailene Voisin wrote that article because she's not a big fan of Adelman so it's not surprising she wrote it. Phil Jackson got the rings and he's a good coach, but he needed superstars to help him get those rings. If Adelman (or any NBA coaches) coached Shaq or MJ at their prime, they would have won rings too. So if Kings get Phil, true the team may be better... but do you really think we'll win the championship because of just PHIL (if we stay with the same roster)??? I think it's more of the roster that needs the changing, not really the coaching. Unless we go to a totally new rebuilding meaning probably no Pedja or Bibby or Brad, then I'm OK with a new coach. New players, new coach, new era, new team. Pretty scary because I don't know what to expect then.

But as long as we still got the Maloofs and Petrie, we'll do fine.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Jackson*



Twix said:


> Probably some fans.
> 
> I still want Adelman to stay for longer than next season. But if the team doesn't do well in the future, I'm all for getting a new coach. I don't think the Kings would have won 50 games this (past) season if Adelman wasn't our coach.
> 
> ...


But probably players would be more attracted to Sactown if Phil was our coach. Maybe not. :whoknows:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Jackson*



DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> But probably players would be more attracted to Sactown if Phil was our coach. Maybe not. :whoknows:


Probably... but I think players are more attract if the team is good or not more than the coaches.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Jackson*

phil jackson can really make a huge difference to this team. i know he always has good players, but whenever a contending team cant get over the hump he comes in and makes them champions. adelman has overstayed his welcome anyways, plus its time for many changes.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Jackson*

Rick is a great coach. I'm surprised to see Kings fans down on him. He really has done excellent things with the team every season. I don't think you can blame him for much. He used the exciting talents of his players effectively and put the ball in the hands of the right players at the right times. What more can you ask?

Phil Jackson only likes to coach teams that have obvious chamionship potential to unleash and just need some tweaks to get the personalities in order. Seems like all the teams with championship talent are doing well, so not many folks need Jackson. Only Cleveland and maybe Philly could use him, but they'd have to get better talent for Jackson to go there.


----------



## bigerik (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Jackson*

I would rather see someone other than phil or flip. Who, i've no idea but I despise phil jackson. 

Addleman does have major problems though. Like not being smart enough to see that our guys were being out played by james til he put in ostetag. It should have been done sooner. And by not getting those crucial boards he should have put greg in for a bit.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Jackson*

I like Rick, and I have hated Phil, but his track record is undeniable. I would take him for sure. He's probably only using us to get more $ out of the Lakers though. 

If getting rid of Adleman means losing Petrie, then no dice.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Jackson*



maKINGSofgreatness said:


> I like Rick, and I have hated Phil, but his track record is undeniable. I would take him for sure. *He's probably only using us to get more $ out of the Lakers though. *
> 
> If getting rid of Adleman means losing Petrie, then no dice.


I never thought about that. You're right maKINGSofgreatness. :yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Jackson*

LOL. She is at it again, 2 articles in 2 days from Ailene about getting Phil:laugh:

Ailene Voisin: Petrie must take his best shot at getting Jackson


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Jackson*

^You know, she really wants Phil. :laugh: :|



jpk said:


> Rick is a great coach. I'm surprised to see Kings fans down on him.


Hey, I'm not down on Rick. I think he's a great coach and should continue to coach the Kings as long as he could. He's one of the best NBA coaches today and I'm glad to have him as our coach. The only time it's OK with me to not have Adelman anymore is when it's the right time and/or Petrie says so.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Jackson*

Does anyone think Phil has anything left in the tank, even after a year off in Montana/Australia/Mars? Phil just strikes me as at the end of his coaching rope (see Don Nelson the last year and a half in Dallas as a prime example). 

Plus, I think Phil specialized in coaching superstars. What superstars do the Kings have? Nobody approaches MJ or Shaq status on that team--as great as Bibby and Peja might be, neither are superstars.

IF there's a coaching change, I'd say you either go with Flip OR try something new. PLEASE don't bring in some recycled never-was coach into Sac-town.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Jackson*

Props to Napear for bashing Voisin today.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Jackson*

Yeah, Voisin is the worst. I don't think she's ever writen an good article.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Jackson*

Why don't they fire her??


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Jackson*



DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Why don't they fire her??


 No clue. But like Napear was saying, she always seems to have an ax to grind, rather than just stating what her opinions are.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Jackson*



Peja Vu said:


> No clue. But like Napear was saying, she always seems to have an ax to grind, rather than just stating what her opinions are.


Yet another article today by her.


Kings call, but is Jackson listening? 



> In an attempt to determine whether former Los Angeles Lakers coach Phil Jackson would have any interest in a potential coaching vacancy, Kings co-owner Joe Maloof has contacted Jackson's representative, The Bee has learned.
> 
> Jackson, who is being courted by several NBA teams, including the Lakers and New York Knicks, in the past has spoken favorably about the Maloofs, team president of basketball operations Geoff Petrie and the region.
> 
> "I have nothing to say," Joe Maloof said tersely when contacted late Thursday night. "Let us run our business."


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Jackson*

The only way I could see Phil coming here is if Petrie promises to him to get him a superstar, which is what he's had in every team that he's been.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Jackson*

^Yep, and that is very hard to do...

I don't think Phil will come to Sac. I think the Maloofs know that Phil is available and is giving their best shot.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Jackson*



Twix said:


> ^Yep, and that is very hard to do...
> 
> I don't think Phil will come to Sac. I think the Maloofs know that Phil is available and is giving their best shot.


Yeah, I think he'll go to the Lakers but I'm still hoping he comes here. :gopray:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Jackson*

They interviewed a few of the guys at the practice facility today about this. Bibby said that the team has a coach and he isn't going to say anything that would make him look like a *******. Miller brushed it off as just rumors....


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Phil Jackson*

FOX40 tonight:

Mark Demsky contacted multiple people in the Kings organization and all of them knew nothing of the Kings contacting Phil Jackson. They also said that if anyone was going to do that, it would probably be Geoff Petrie.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Phil Jackson*



 Peja Vu said:


> FOX40 tonight:
> 
> Mark Demsky contacted multiple people in the Kings organization and all of them knew nothing of the Kings contacting Phil Jackson. They also said that if anyone was going to do that, it would probably be Geoff Petrie.


And Petrie is still in the hospital so who knows. 

Never say never though.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Jackson*

From Friday's L.A. Daily News:

Sacramento shows interest in Jackson



> Their fans still might be "semi-civilized" and "******* in some form or fashion," but Phil Jackson may need a job and the Sacramento Kings apparently are finished with Rick Adelman as coach.
> 
> In the most ironic twist yet in the Jackson sweepstakes, *Kings co-owner Joe Maloof contacted Jackson's representatives Thursday to discuss becoming their next coach*, a source said. There was no word if Rick Fox would be joining Jackson as an assistant.
> 
> It was during the playoffs five years ago that Jackson made disparaging comments about Sacramento and its cowbell-clanging fans. The Lakers went on to eliminate the Kings on the way to all three of their championships with Jackson.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Ailene Voisin: Time to blow it up and hire Jackson*



Peja Vu said:


> From Friday's L.A. Daily News:
> 
> Sacramento shows interest in Jackson


I'm really hoping we get him. :yes:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

It would be sad to lose Rick after so long, but maybe the defense and rebounding problems have gone too far. Jackson is probably the only coach in the world, free agent or not, that I would be ok with gving up adleman for. 

Phil Jackson coaches superstars. We don't have any.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> It would be sad to lose Rick after so long, but maybe the defense and rebounding problems have gone too far. Jackson is probably the only coach in the world, free agent or not, that I would be ok with gving up adleman for.
> 
> Phil Jackson coaches superstars. We don't have any.


But if he's coming that means that Petrie has a plan to get one.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I hope so, Garnett would seem to be the only one possibly available. The Kings with an athletic inside/out power forward leading the league in rebounding with a great passing touch. Reminds me of when Webb was young. Garnett can defend and doesn't get injured though. :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> I hope so, Garnett would seem to be the only one possibly available. The Kings with an athletic inside/out power forward leading the league in rebounding with a great passing touch. Reminds me of when Webb was young. Garnett can defend and doesn't get injured though. :biggrin:


I wouldn't be surprised at all if both Phil and KG end up being Kings. I mean you gotta look it in Maloofs/Petries prespective, year in and year out you're only reaching the playoffs and then the furthest we've been was western conference finals with our best team. They sure as hell want to change the team. 

But imagine KG and Phil here, I would expect a championship in 2 years the most. I'm praying day and night it happens. :yes: :gopray:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at all if both Phil and KG end up being Kings. I mean you gotta look it in Maloofs/Petries prespective, year in and year out you're only reaching the playoffs and then the furthest we've been was western conference finals with our best team. They sure as hell want to change the team.
> 
> But imagine KG and Phil here, I would expect a championship in 2 years the most. I'm praying day and night it happens. :yes: :gopray:


Kg and Phil would be a dream come true, but what would it take to get KG and will Phil sign with the enemy? As long as Lakers still have Kobe I'm pretty possitive that he will get a contract with them. 

Lets hope we lure at least one of them, hopefully KG because Ive grown attacthed to Rick over the years.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Pejavlade said:


> Kg and Phil would be a dream come true, but what would it take to get KG and will Phil sign with the enemy? As long as Lakers still have Kobe I'm pretty possitive that he will get a contract with them.
> 
> Lets hope we lure at least one of them, hopefully KG because Ive grown attacthed to Rick over the years.


It'll be nice if we have KG and Phil. Especially KG. But I agree, we'll lose some players for KG...probably Pedja, Bibby or Brad.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Mark Kreidler: The first call needed to be to Adelman - The Kings coach isn't naïve, but the Maloofs should have told him of their interest in Phil Jackson 

Jackson stirs mixed feelings in poll


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:



> Mark Kreidler: The first call needed to be to Adelman - The Kings coach isn't naïve, but the Maloofs should have told him of their interest in Phil Jackson
> 
> Jackson stirs mixed feelings in poll



Hey Pejavu could you summirize or quote what it says because my account does not seem to work. If it get it working ill post.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

For anyone interested, sacbee.com has done a poor job of transfering their site over to requiring an account, so when you click on a link for an article, you can just let it load for a second, and then stop it, and the article will be there, but you will have stopped it from loading the page that asks for your membership. Or at least that works for me.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> Hey Pejavu could you summirize or quote what it says because my account does not seem to work. If it get it working ill post.


 Sure thing



> *Mark Kreidler: The first call needed to be to Adelman
> The Kings coach isn't naïve, but the Maloofs should have told him of their interest in Phil Jackson.*
> 
> Adelman knows that NBA coaching jobs come with good salaries, comfortable living, charter flights and all the random garbage and abuse a body can stand. They come complete with 24/7 fan input, emotional owners, outsized expectations, players of varying loyalty and rampant, wholesale employment insecurity.
> ...





> *Jackson stirs mixed feelings in poll*
> 
> If the Kings hired Phil Jackson as coach, how would it make you feel?
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

New York Post: PHIL MULLS KING-DOM



> Jackson considers ownership of utmost importance, and it's known he has a strong liking for the Maloof family. Jackson spent a weekend at the Maloof-owned Palms Hotel in Las Vegas last August for Michael Jordan's fantasy camp. He also attended the Maloof Family Holiday Party in Los Angeles in December.
> 
> Two of Jackson's children now reside in the Bay Area, close to Sacramento. It's also known his girlfriend, Lakers VP Jeanie Buss, if Jackson cannot land back in L.A., would prefer him in Sacramento, only a commuter flight away from La-La Land.
> 
> The final factor in the Kings' favor is they are closer to a championship than any other team in the mix — including the Lakers, Knicks and Blazers.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Damn, Jackson chilling at the Maloofs Casino ? Maloofs offering part ownership ? Things are getting intresting.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Jackson is in no hurry to return: Will wait until June to decide coaching future



> In his first public comments in two months, Phil Jackson spoke Saturday night at a fundraiser for the Positive Coaching Alliance about a coaching future for him that is positively uncertain.
> Jackson admitted he has considered returning to the Lakers and made it clear that he was in no rush to make a decision. But most significantly he sounded like a man who is 50-50 about coaching again, much like his representatives have said all along.
> 
> "I don't have a driving urge to come back to coach, I really know that," Jackson said. "But I'm willing. I have the mindset that I can still do it. But it's not deeply ingrained."
> ...


----------

